# Light body ?'s



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Where can you get these light weight bodies? what are the proper names for these types of bodies?:wave:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi copperhead if i,m understanding your question what they are those are lexan bodies they come in 2 or more thickness. .007 .010 they can be bought pretty easily ncp hobbies scale auto and many other sites also ebay ya just gotta hunt around.i find it hard to see em cuz they are clear so its hard to identify what you are lookin at. hope that helps


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Lexan bodies are a nice handling upgrade. They are available from 
Wizzard Hi-Performance, Scale Auto & others. ( both clear & painted)
Wash bodies before painting w/warm water & light soap, let dry & paint
from inside. Light coats are best. A well painted body will look right when
placed flat on table/track but can almost be seen thru when held up toward light. Mounting to chassis can be done w/double sided tape, Velcro or body
posts & pins.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dom I have the body pins in my stock but where do I get the posts? And how are they attached to a tjet? Or AFX?:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

copperhead71 said:


> Where can you get these light weight bodies? what are the proper names for these types of bodies?:wave:



Where in NY are you? My local shop has a huge bin of them for 2 bux a pop.

Let me know if you can't find them locally.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

They have a bin where in live in NY,but the only good looking ones are t jet size.(the ones in the pic where a dollor each with rokar(life like) chassis total $6 each).Find alot of cars here and there but i've never found a t jet at a yard or tag sale,so i dont collect them yet!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

post pics in a few.. down below


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Lexan bodies for the newbie...*

Dom nailed it... 

Double sided tape, pins and posts, velcro, and chassis clips all work.

The "race" cars like BSRT Gs, Wizzard and Slottech either come with the body posts molded into the chassis or in the case of the G3 (BSRTs) you add them by gluing and pressing into pre-drilled holes in the chassis. Joe- that is when you use the body pins. The big 3 (above) also offer chassis's like Tyco that have body posts installed as well..

As for lexan bodies on AFX or Tjets, you can use one of the clips that snap onto the chassis and then 2-sided tape or you can drill your own body tube holes and buy some posts. It takes a little practice though. I have seen many cars with just velcro on the chassis to make it easy to deal with.

You might even consider trying to find (I don't know the cost- might not be worth it), the SuperII body hinge kit for the AFX chassis. 

Good luck- Marc and Marcus


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, originally posts were cut from aluminum tubing, for the HD guys-brass.
After drilled holes, 4 posts were epoxied in. Some inline cars have posts molded into chassis, the G-3 have predrilled holes. Although I rarely do much
w/pancakes, I recently mounted a white Chaparall 2D to a T-Jet. I didn't care for the handling as it was tail happy, possibly the T-Jets are better
suited for hard bodies. For scale racing I like the G-Jet. They seem to be 
popular for nicely detailed bodies in either hard plastic or Lexan. Many post options are available; push in or screwed, in both aluminum & plastic.
My favorite body posts are threaded plastic made by Quicker Engineering.
They have hex heads to go up inside body & are easy to handle for setting chassis width. I strip the chassis of all parts, drill w/a 1/16th bit & tap 2-56.
Screw in posts & set width w/dial calipers, include body float. Max legal width
is 1.3125". Secure posts on outside threads w/favorite adhesive & let dry.
If posts have extended into motor box area, simply trim flush w/an X-acto.
The hex heads can be held to slightly chamfer post face for easier pin entry.
Trim body for track & wheel well clearance. Some prefer to trim body prior to painting. Inside of body is protected w/parachute tape. Secure pins thru body. I like to hold pins on outside of body w/clear packaging tape. The
double tape & velcro methods are OK, but seem to attract dirt, add weight
& come loose more easily. Enjoy!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> Joe, originally posts were cut from aluminum tubing, for the HD guys-brass.
> After drilled holes, 4 posts were epoxied in. Some inline cars have posts molded into chassis, the G-3 have predrilled holes. Although I rarely do much
> w/pancakes, I recently mounted a white Chaparall 2D to a T-Jet. I didn't care for the handling as it was tail happy, possibly the T-Jets are better
> suited for hard bodies. For scale racing I like the G-Jet. They seem to be
> ...




Funny thing is, I found this brass tubing your talking about. So I can ddrill a 1/16 size hole then ca it in?

Your experience showed you that the t-jets don't like the lexan? I figured they woul;d run better with the lighter body but now that you mention it, I can see them having extra handling issues without that body weight?? Hmm? Now i'm undecided on what to do.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, the brass tubing is OK. After cutting 4 equal length posts, push in
& secure to proper position. I'm not sure if Lexan is an improvement for 
T-Jets or not, I just had a desire to mount the Chap body for that chassis.
Possibly someone can provide input for adding weight & fiddling w/T-Jet handling.
There are many people that are very talented to detail & paint exceptional scale Lexan bodies.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very helpful info guys ....dyno dom this afx chassis was suppose to come with the body in pic.was a seperate $9 bucks. Is this a super 2 attempt ,whats up with gray red arm?is it suppose to have shiney chrome gear on top of arm?where can i get a long front axel for this?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Cant get it to work with afx body darn it?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Your chassis certainly looks like a Super 2 mock up. Front axles should be
easily available in .047 or .050 from Scale Auto, Wizzard & other vendors.
For the arm and gear ???, input from flat arm racers will be needed.


----------

